

Why Windows 8 scares me - rmason
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIMuJTrxuhQ&feature=youtu.be

======
mtgx
They really have a horizontal scroll for the OS? I thought it was general
knowledge that horizontal scrolls should be avoided as much as possible, and
should certainly not be implemented as a main feature.

